# Steilwand und/oder Mauer: Kapillar-Sperre + Ideen fürs Kaschieren



## Susanne (31. Aug. 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

vermutlich wird der ein oder die andere hier auch Steilwände haben bzw. den Teich an einer Mauer/Terrasse o.ä. liegend. 

Aus meiner Sicht gibt es hier 2 besondere Herausforderungen:

a) Wie befestige ich die Teichfolie unter Berücksichtigung der Kapiilarwirkung?
b) Wie kaschiere ich die Teichfolie im oberen Bereich, den ich nicht vermörteln kann und wo ich ggf. eine Ufermatte schlecht befestigen kann?

Bei mir ist die Situation besonders auf einer Teichseite kritisch:

1. An einer Stelle muss die Folie direkt an (Nachbars) Garage befestigt werden
2. An der Mauer, auf der jetzt der Zaun steht würde ich gerne Vlies, Folie und Ufermatte oben auf der Mauer befestigen. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie das funktionieren kann? Wenn ich einfach Mörtel und Steinplatten draufklatsche, dann wird mir der Frost ja Ärger machen, da durch die Ufermatte der Beton ja dann ständig feucht ist - oder?

Wie immer freue ich mich über Eure Erfahrungen/Ideen ....

Danke und Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## laolamia (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Steilwand und/oder Mauer: Kapillar-Sperre + Ideen fürs Kaschieren*

hi!

es gibt da klemmleisten an denen man folie und ufermatte(eventuell mit pflnztaschen) befestigen kann.

gruss marco


----------



## Susanne (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Steilwand und/oder Mauer: Kapillar-Sperre + Ideen fürs Kaschieren*

Hallo Marco,

die kenn ich - aber die müßte ich ja seitlich an der Mauer anklemmen oder kann man die auch oben auf der Mauer anklemmen und dann einfach drübermörteln? (Wäre auch ne Idee, falls der Mörtel alleine nicht hält 

Danke aber schonmal für den Input.

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## laolamia (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Steilwand und/oder Mauer: Kapillar-Sperre + Ideen fürs Kaschieren*

hi,

geht beides.
warum moerteln? ufertaschen und wachsen lassen. dauert etwas aber natur ist starker 

nacht
marco


----------



## Susanne (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Steilwand und/oder Mauer: Kapillar-Sperre + Ideen fürs Kaschieren*

Moin moin,

na mörteln, damit die Platten zum Drüberlaufen halten - und eine Mauer soll man immer "bedachen" wegen der Haltbarkeit.

Seh grad, dass ich vergessen habe, das Foto hochzuladen ... dann mach ich das doch gleich mal noch nachträglich. Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine ähnliche Situation gehabt und Steine auf Folie und Vlies und Ufermatte vermörtelt als "Halter".

Schönen Sonntag allen!
Susanne


----------



## Annett (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Steilwand und/oder Mauer: Kapillar-Sperre + Ideen fürs Kaschieren*

Hallo Susanne,

Du hast doch vor der Mauer eine Stufe angelegt, wenn ich das richtig sehe.
Dann wäre mein Vorschlag vom Teichinneren gegen die Folie und dahinter liegende Mauer eine "Trockenstein"Mauer aus Natursteinen aufzuschichten.
So hat es Jochen in seinem Teich vor Jahren gemacht und ich denke, das hält bis heute. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2354


----------



## Zacky (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Steilwand und/oder Mauer: Kapillar-Sperre + Ideen fürs Kaschieren*

Ich muss jetzt so blöd fragen...Rutscht der lose Sand nicht beim Befüllen auf den Teichboden? Oder wird da noch was dran gemacht? Das habe ich bei den anderen Bildern schon gesehen und mich gefragt!?


----------



## Susanne (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Steilwand und/oder Mauer: Kapillar-Sperre + Ideen fürs Kaschieren*

Hallo Annett,

auf die Stufe wollte ich Pflanzen setzen - allerdings noch kein Plan, was man auf ca. 50-60 cm Tiefe setzen kann und das trotzdem mind. 1 Meter hoch wächst. __ Schilf und __ Rohrkolben kommen ja aus Foliendurchbohrgründen nicht in Frage. Mauer setzen wäre natürlich eine Idee, dann könnte ich wenigstens Unterwasserpflanzen zwischen die Steine klemmen (müßte dann mein Freund mit der Tauchausrüstung machen ) Die Idee behalte ich auf jeden Fall im Hinterkopf - Steine hab ich noch genug denke ich (Granit oder Porphyr) - hoffe dann nur, dass diese im Wasser auch halten - ist ja was anderes, wenn man die im Trockenen hochmauert - bei mir sind sie ja dann ständig unter Wasser - da Höchstwasserstand oben an der Mauerkante.

Noch eine Nachfrage: Warum würdest Du da nicht mit Zement arbeiten - wegen Frost oder wegen lose Aufligen = Pflanzen dazwischen bekommen?

Danke auf jeden Fall für den Tipp!

Wollte oben auf der Mauer halt noch ein paar Steine als Weg legen, damit ich überhaupt an die andere Seite komme und auch von oben mal was machen kann. Jetzt weiß ich nur nicht, ob ich das auch machen kann, wenn die Folie drunter liegt und über der Folie Ufermatte oder Vlies oder ob mir das dann alles in den Teich rutscht, wenn ich oben drauf rumlaufen - weil wirklich breit ist es ja nicht.



Hallo Zacky ,

der Sand liegt jetzt schon im Teich ... das war schlicht die Stelle, wo der Lkw den Sand in den Teich gekippt hat, kurz bevor wir den Zaun montiert haben - inzwischen schon händisch verteilt. Ich hoff nur, dass auf dem schmalen Pflanzstreifen genug Sand bleibt - bzw. da wäre ja dann auch eine Mauer ... dann bräuchte ich nicht mal mehr Sand da ;-)

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## mitch (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Steilwand und/oder Mauer: Kapillar-Sperre + Ideen fürs Kaschieren*

Hallo Susanne,

vielleicht helfen dir die Bilder bei der Lösung deines Mauer-Folien Problems


----------



## Vespabesitzer (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Steilwand und/oder Mauer: Kapillar-Sperre + Ideen fürs Kaschieren*

Hallo Susanne

Ich habe es von den Schichten genauso wie Mitch gemacht..

Die Befestigung an der Steilwand habe ich mit den Aluleisten von Naturagart gemacht
http://shop.naturagart.de/Teiche/Uf...fuer-Teichraender/NaturaGart-Klemmprofil.html

Im Haupteich habe ich auch die NG Pflanzentaschen genutzt, die habe ich nur mit Steinplatten abgedeckt.


----------



## Susanne (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Steilwand und/oder Mauer: Kapillar-Sperre + Ideen fürs Kaschieren*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

hab mich grad so intensiv mit der (blöden) Technik auseinandergesetzt, dass ich jetzt viel zu müde für mein Steilwand-Problem bin. Aber morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag und da tut mein Hirn hoffentlich auch wieder.

Herzlichen Dank auf jeden Fall schon mal für Eure Ideen - drüber nachdenken tu ich aber erst morgen 

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Steilwand und/oder Mauer: Kapillar-Sperre + Ideen fürs Kaschieren*

Hallo Susanne,
da haben Dir ja mit Mitch, Vespabesitzer und Zacky drei Leute geantwortet, auf deren Teichbau ich auch verwiesen hätte . Karsten hat auch in seinem Teich eine schöne "uferlose" Alternative vorgestellt, das war die Anregung für meine Trockenmauer als Kapillarsperre. ich hänge das mal (als pdf, tut mir leid, ) an. Auf Seite 1 habe ich eine "klassische" Kapillarsperre gemalt, und auf Seite 2 zwei Variationen, die ich bei mir benutzt habe (ähnlich wie schon in den vorangegangenen Beiträgen per Foto gezeigt wurde).
Ich würde Dir auch zu einer Steinreihe auf der "Mörtelstufe" als Abschluss raten. Die Folie kannst Du dann ja auf Steinhöhe abschneiden (oder nach unten umschlagen), dann ist sie oberhalb Wasserkante. Ich würde an dieser Stelle nicht darüber mörteln, glaube aber nicht, dass das eine starke Saugwirkung hätte. Der Spalt würde mich nicht stören, das wäre dann auch ein Ausgleich für Wärmeausdehnung und Eisdruck.
Aus 50-60 cm Tiefe wachsen m. M. nach nur noch Seerosen oder Unterwasserpflanzen (__ Tausendblatt, Ludwigie, usw. usf.) vernünftig, alle anderen brauchen dann doch schon arg lange zum Austreiben... .


----------



## Susanne (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Steilwand und/oder Mauer: Kapillar-Sperre + Ideen fürs Kaschieren*

Hallo Rolf - hallo alle 

wers nicht gelesen hat - ich hab mich gestern auch nochmal ganz intensiv mit der Technik rumgequält, aber Dank Zacky und Nori ist jetzt eine Lösung da, die funktionieren sollte.

Mit der Steinwand hab ich mich seither nimmer beschäftigt - aber die Idee mit Steine hoch und dann Folie abschnippeln und dann auf die Mauer eine richtige Beton-Beton-Verbindung machen können, gefällt mir gut. 

Karsten hatte tolle Ufer ... is ja mein großes Vorbild für Reihenhaus-Teiche ... diese tollen überhängenden Ufer mit den Baumstämmen, den Steinen und Co ... den Teich hatte ich ja die Freude auch mal live sehen zu dürfen ... und das klare Wasser, die tollen Krebscheren und die noch tolleren Krebse ... okay ...ich komme ins Schwärmen ...  zurück zu den Steinen hochmauern:

Ich hab nur etwas Bedenken mit der Trockenmauer ... ein ungeschickter Schubbs unter Wasser und mir hauts die ganze Mauer zusammen. Ist ja was anderes, wenn man so eine Trockenmauer im Trockenen baut .. als wenn die dann komplett unter Wasser ist ... was meint ihr ... soll/kann ich davon auch einen Teil vermauern? Lose Steine machen in meinen Augen nur Sinn, wenn ich Pflanzen dazwischen pflanzen will ... und klar kann ich ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen in die Mauer stecken, aber da reichen ja auch ein paar Lücken aus.

Hier muss ich noch besser die Suchfunktion suchen und mehr lesen ... hat jemand sowas schonmal unter Wasser gemauert?

Grüßle Susanne, die grad mehr Technik als Steilmauern im Kopf hat ...


----------



## mitch (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Steilwand und/oder Mauer: Kapillar-Sperre + Ideen fürs Kaschieren*

Hallo Susanne, 
guggst du da: Holger´s neuer Teich 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/76

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/67


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Steilwand und/oder Mauer: Kapillar-Sperre + Ideen fürs Kaschieren*

Hallo Susanne,
ich hatte vergessen zu schreiben, dass ich meine kleinen Steine vermörtelt habe. Vorher hatte ich kurz die nötige Standfestigkeit mal überschlagen, und kam auf recht große Dimensionen. Wobei in solch einer Betrachtung ja noch kein "Lockerruckeln" durch wiederholtes Betreten drin ist.
Alle meine Steine im Wasser habe ich vermauert (ich schwöre da auf Trass-Mörtel, am meisten wegen der Wasserfestigkeit, und weniger wegen der Ausblutung).
Die innerhalb der Teichfolie aufgemauerten Steine der "Trockenmauer" sind auch vermörtelt. Ich habe die Fugen so breit wie die Steine selbst gewählt, und diese nicht gefüllt, um ähnliche Zustände wie in einer Trockenmauer zu schaffen.
Nach vier Wochen bin ich das erste Mal auf dem nicht ganz 10 cm breiten unteren Rand gelaufen, und habe einige Steine gelockert :evil. Die sind aber wieder fest - über 4 cm dicker Trassmörtel braucht halt recht lange zum Aushärten.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Steilwand und/oder Mauer: Kapillar-Sperre + Ideen fürs Kaschieren*

Hi Susanne,

ne "Trockenmauer" unter Wasser ist genauso standfest wie eine außerhalb des Teiches, wenn sie denn sorgsam zusammen"gepuzzelt" wird - also nicht schon wackelig aus zu kleinen Steinen aufgesetzt wird.
Die 25-30cm hohen "Trockenmauern" die das Substrat an den Pflanzstellen der Seerosen halten - wie hinten in der Ecke, die nur aus einer Reihe Steinen bestehenden Umrandung dient nur dazu das der Waschkies nicht über die Schrägen abrutscht stehen auch nach 3 Jahren und mehrfach mit dem Füßen gegenstoßen noch

MfG Frank


----------



## Susanne (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Steilwand und/oder Mauer: Kapillar-Sperre + Ideen fürs Kaschieren*

Hallo Zusammen,

war jetzt ganz unkreativ ... ich hab grad einfach keine Muse mehr ... hab jetzt die Ufermatte an die Mauer gehängt, oben mit ein paar Steinen beschwert und unten ein paar Steine trocken aufeinandergestapelt, damit die Ufermatte nicht aufschwimmt - so die Hoffnung. Wenn dann mal irgendwann die Zeit gekommen ist, dass ich die Folie oben abschneide, dann werde ich einfach Folie und Ufermatte 5 cm auf der Mauer aufliegen lassen und darauf sowie auf den anderen 10-15 cm der Mauer fett Mörtel hauen und dann Steinplatten draufmörteln. Und wehe das hält nicht!

Das mit dem komplett hochmauern fänd ich hübscher, aber a) ist die Mauer ja ca. 4 Meter lang an der Stelle, b) hab ich Bedenken wegen des Gewichtes, was ich dort zusätzlich auf den schmalen Streifen setze und c) wird's jetzt Herbst, die Blätter wackeln und ich will Wasser in den Teich ....Mal sehen, wann ichs umbauen werde 

Danke auf jeden Fall an alle für die vielen Ideen und vielen Bilder ...

Viele Grüße
Susanne


----------

